# Menards fertilizer? any users here?



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Just curious if anybody has tried or use menards (forever green) fertilizer

What was your impressions? good or bad?

would you recommend it?

This year my fert program will consist of 5 apps.

My first app will be using forever green fert with pre emergent built in. I got it on sale so i thought why not

the next 4 apps will be propeat

Just curious if its good fertilizer or not. I know propeat is quite a bit better overall, but forever green is on sale again and i might stock up if it has good reviews


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been using the Menards (forever green) fertilizers off and on for a few years.

I really only use the Starter, Fall, Turf fertilizers as needed.

I don't use the weed-n-feed options since I have a sprayer and prefer to spray to weed and pre-emergent apps.

I have had good success with these and I have noticed that the little bit of added iron them helps my overall color. Currently my lawn is noticeably darker than my neighbors who on top of there lawn game as well. I think this is due to my late fall application of the "Fall" lawn fertilizer.

I have 12k to take care of so I usually can use 1 bag if I want as these they claim to cover 10k. I prefer to do multiple smaller applications. I don't use a full bag as I try to only apply .5lb of N per app.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have used various Menards fertilizer offerings over the years and never had a problem with them, but I also never felt they were exceptional in turning my grass green and filling in the bare spots. I would try to catch a sale and possibly capture the 11% rebate and load up. If it's cheap...why not, but I wouldn't expect you will find it a better choice as far as performance. That doesn't mean I wouldn't use it again. Lately I try to use the LESCO brand offered at Lowes only because if you purchase 5-bags you get 20% off but I see the price from last year to this year is up quite a bit. I grabbed some Urea 46-0-0 already from a local Ag store and will try to spoon feed it this spring and see what happens.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you're looking for a slow release fertilizer, just be aware its only 21% slow release which is about average for most fertilizers. So its about average compared to other fertilizers.

I'll buy it when its on sale, usually in the fall when leftover stock is being cleared, and then stockpile it over the winter for use the next spring.. With the 11% rebate, its not a bad price right now.


----------

